# Iglesias de la provincia limeña de CAÑETE



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

SAN VICENTE MÁRTIR EN SAN VICENTE DE CAÑETE :








NUESTRA SEÑORA DEL CARMEN EN IMPERIAL :








SAGRADO CORAZÓN DE JESÚS EN NUEVO IMPERIAL :








SAN FRANCISCO DE ASÍS EN PACARÁN :








PARROQUIA DE CERRO AZUL EN CERRO AZUL :








NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ASUNCIÓN EN CHILCA :








SAN LUIS DE TOLOSA EN SAN LUIS :








SANTIAGO APÓSTOL DE LUNAHUANÁ :








NUESTRA SEÑORA DEL ROSARIO EN QUILMANÁ :








SAN PEDRO EN MALA :








IGLESIA DE CALANGO EN CALANGO :


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonito thread Dodi, que bien ha quedado la Iglesia de Nuestra Sra de la Asuncion de Chilca, me acuerdo que se veia desde la panamericana y estaba en ruinas hace algunos años.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La iglesia del CArmen en Imperial es bonita por fuera y por dentro.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bakan tu thread Miraflorino, desconocía gran parte de las iglesias mostradas ... tengo mis preferidas ... sin duda cada dia se conoce algo nuevo.


----------



## sarfresh_1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Si Cañete tiene iglesias muy lindas, y varias lucen bien conservadas, el distrito de Asia también posee una iglesia .......


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Bonitas las iglesias de cañete... en Perú las iglesias son soprendentes estén en donde estén... incluso en puno x) saludos.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Muy bonitas las fotos. Hace mes visite la zona, incluyendo Chincha y la verdad Can~ete me gusto mas. Se veia mas limpio, mas ordenado y con una plaza de armas mas bonita.
La foto de la iglesia de Lunahuana debe ser de antes del terremoto, porque ahora la cupula luce agrietada, igual que la pared que da a la plaza de armas.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lindas las iglesias me gustaron muchisimo


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

la de chilca y lunahuana, a mi gusto son las mejores...me parece extraño ..q la de la misma ciudad de cañete ,,tenga diseño moderno.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Asunción de CHILCA es del siglo XVIII*

Es una iglesia muy importante y que muchos limeños desconocen de su existencia !!!!... ideal para ir de paseo un fin de semana,sea en verano ó invierno y también aprovechar de los baños de barro en las lagunas de La Milagrosa (Qoricocha) y La Mellicera... 


























alibiza_1014 said:


> Muy bonito thread Dodi, que bien ha quedado la Iglesia de Nuestra Sra de la Asuncion de Chilca, me acuerdo que se veia desde la panamericana y estaba en ruinas hace algunos años.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Este es el tercer thread que respondo al hilo relacionado con iglesias ....

Me sorprende grátamente lo bien cuidadas que están estas iglesias, espero que sigan asi, aunque si mal no recuerdo la iglesia de Cañete y Chilca sufrieron daños severos con el terremoto de Pisco ...

Un buen pretexto para visitar los pueblos de la provincia de Cañete son sus iglesias, total lejos de Lima city no está ...


----------

